# Waldorf Frommer Abmahnung



## Breazzy (2 Juli 2012)

*Hallo erstmal an alle *

Ich habe dieses Thema erstellt weil ich sehr sehr dringend Hilfe brauche:
Heute morgen habe ich eine Brief von der Kanzlei WALDORF FROMMER erhalten.
Im Schreiben wird gesagt dass ich eine Rechnung von 956 € bis zum 18.07.2012 bezahlen soll,
weil ich einen Film zum Download für andere Nutzer ins Internet gestellt haben soll. Ich gebe zu den Film runtergeladen zuhaben aber ich habe es nirgendwo geuploadet!

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen an Sie:


Hatte schon mal jemand das selbe Problem (auch was gedownloadet) ? Wie sind Sie vorgegangen und was ist am Ende raus gekommen ?
Die Datei soll zu einen Zeitpunkt geuploadet worden sein an dem ich aber nicht glaube dass mein Computer im Betrieb war (xxxxx) gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu beiweisen dass ich um diese Uhrzeit den Film *nicht *geuploadet habe oder mein PC nicht im Betrieb war ?  (Der Zeitpunkt ist möglich)
Was empfehlen Sie mir, wie soll ich mit den Problem vorgehen ? (Ignorieren kommt nicht in Frage)
Im Internet habe ich eine Gruppe von Anwälten gefunden die bei solchen Fällen beriet. Der erste Telefonat soll kostenlos sein und die darauf kostenpflichtig. 
-Lohnt es sich Hilfe bei so einen Anwalt zu holen ?
-Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht ? 
-Wie viel könnte es insgesamt kosten ?
-Kann mir bitte jemand einen Anwalt empfehlen ?
Ein Freund meinte dass ich während eines Downloads auch gleichzeitig uploade:
-Stimmt das ?
-Wenn ja, es war unabsichtlich. Im Brief steht ich soll es in *bittorrent* geuploadet haben, ist es für *bittorrent* nicht strafbar etwas aus meinen Computer zuziehen ohne meine Kenntnisse ?
Kann es bei dem gesamten Problem irgendwelche Nachteile oder sogar Vorteile geben weil ich noch minderjährig (16) bin ? (Die Summe auf Grund der finanziellen Lage meiner Familie unmöglich zu begleich, weder heute noch innerhalb mindestens eines halben Jahres)
Ich hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten und bedanke mich im Voraus


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2012)

Erstmal ne Frage
Haste oder haste nich?
Wennste hast - dann haste auch (zum Download bereitgestellt)
Sehe ich das richtig daß es jetzt speziell um die Zeit geht um die Du einen Upload bereitgestellt haben sollst?

Guggst Du auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-durch-kanzlei-waldorf-frommer.36694/#post-337819
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-von-ra-waldorf.28765/page-3#post-337811
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...opie-upload-ist-gewerblich.35718/#post-332818


----------



## Goblin (2 Juli 2012)

P2P lebt vom Nehmen und Geben. Selber Schuld wenn man heut noch Torrent nutzt

Hier was ähnliches

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-u-c-regensburg.32554/

Ignorieren ist hier das Falscheste was man machen kann. Kann gut gehen,aber auch nicht.


----------



## Breazzy (2 Juli 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Erstmal ne Frage
> Haste oder haste nich?
> Wennste hast - dann haste auch (zum Download bereitgestellt)
> Sehe ich das richtig daß es jetzt speziell um die Zeit geht um die Du einen Upload bereitgestellt haben sollst?


Ich habe mich informiert und weiß jetzt auch dass ich gleichzeitig unbewusst geuploadet habe 
Ich habe dazu noch gegoogelt und herausgefunden dass der Zeitpunkt vielleicht doch stimmen kann, weil es währen den Ferien war


----------



## Hippo (2 Juli 2012)

Also du hast ... - gesaugt
Dann solltest Du schon mal das Sparen anfangen weil zum Nulltarif kommst Du aus der Nummer höchstwahrscheinlich nicht raus.
Wie teuer es wird - keine Ahnung. Das hängt davon ab wie gut Dein Anwalt ist.


----------



## bernhard (2 Juli 2012)

Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Forum nicht möglich. Helfen können nur qualifizierte Rechtsberater. Thema geschlossen.


----------

